# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  L'arme franaise va abandonner les FAMAS pour les remplacer par un nouveau fusil d'assault plus moderne

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Le FAMAS (*F*usil d'*A*ssaut de la *M*anufacture d'*A*rmes de *S*aint-tienne) :




Les FAMAS tant devenus obsoltes, voila l'engin qui sera dsormais utilis dans l'arme  partir de 2010 :



Notez la prsence d'une fonctionnalit indispensable pour le Soldat Franais, le porte cannette de bire, qui vient se fixer directement sur le fusil au milieu  gauche comme vous pouvez le constater..  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jannus

Sois complet PLC, prcise qu'il s'agit d'un HK416  :;):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

En plus c'est vrai  ::oops:: 




> France France: L'arme franaise a pass commande de 1800 fusils HK 416, fabriqus par Heckler & Koch. (Source : Challenges du 25 septembre 2008). En mars 2009, l'Arme de l'Air a annonc qu'elle remplacerait les FAMAS F1 de ses units de commandos et de forces spciales par des HK416.


Je suis trop fort, av moi meme  ::ave:: 

 ::roi::

----------


## Gnoce

A premire vue, c'est plus un fusil sniper qu'un fusil d'assaut non?

Va en falloir un peu plus que 1800 pour remplacer les famas.  ::roll::

----------


## Yazoo70

Ouai mais le HK 416 ne ressemble pas du tout  la deuxime photo du premier post !

----------


## Gnoce

> Ouai mais le HK 416 ne ressemble pas du tout  la deuxime photo du premier post !


Effectivement, c'est un fusil d'assaut.




> Le HK 416 est un fusil d'assaut de la firme allemande Heckler & Koch, une version amliore de la vnrable carabine M16.


Et apparemment, c'est pour les commandos et forces spciales.




> France France: L'arme franaise a pass commande de 1800 fusils HK 416, fabriqus par Heckler & Koch. (Source : Challenges du 25 septembre 2008). En mars 2009, l'Arme de l'Air a annonc qu'elle remplacerait les FAMAS F1 de ses units de commandos et de forces spciales par des HK416.


Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/HK_416

D'ailleurs, je pense que sur la photo c'est un awp ! (Counter Strike exprience  ::aie:: )
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_International_AWP

----------


## LooserBoy

> D'ailleurs, je pense que sur la photo c'est un awp ! (Counter Strike exprience )
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_International_AWP


Effectivement.  ::ccool::  
O comment devenir expert en armes de manire insidieuse...  :;):

----------


## Mat.M

> Les FAMAS tant devenus obsoltes,


ils ne valent pas le FSA MAS 49-56 pour ceux qui connaissent  ::lol::   ::lol:: 
quand je faisais partie "de la maison" certaines personnes disaient que c'tait une arme un peu fragile...:




> Et apparemment, c'est pour les commandos et forces spciales.


oui tu as parfaitement raison ; le FAMAS c'est l'arme standard qui quipe tous les soldats de l'arme de terre.

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est vrai que le FAMAS F1, d'aprs le wiki, a t mis en service dans les annes 70, donc il peut faire "obsolte". Mais qu'en est-il des versions plus rcentes?

----------


## yoyo88

Le FAMAS est l'arme de basse des soldat franais (sauf gendarmerie car oui se sont des soldat officiellement...)

C'est une arme qui a prouver sont efficacit est qui et pas prte d'tre remplacer, sauf pour certains cas... comme celui-ci.

A not que certains FAMAS seront quipe d'ici quelque anne d'un "cran" afin de pouvoir tirer tous en restant a couvert. (source souvenir de la JAPD ou : Journe A faire Pour D'engage)

----------


## Linkin

Journe d'Appel de Prparation  la Dfense  :;):

----------


## tromaltsec

> Journe d'Appel de Prparation  la Dfense


Journe d'Appel de Prparation  la Dictature a marche aussi 

 ::dehors::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Journe d'Appel de Prparation  la Dfense


[Mode Troll]
Ah oui! La fameuse journe (que j'ai eu "l'immense bonheur" de faire...) o on te rpte toute la journe que l'arme, c'est vachement bien, qu'on peut se faire pleins d'amis, que y a plein de boulot, qu'il est vachement bien pay, et qu'il est vachement intressant...
[/Mode Troll]

Par contre, plus srieusement et en risquant de faire un hors sujet, j'ai toujours pas compris l'intrt, hormis dtecter les personnes ayant des problmes d'alphabtisation (il y en avait beaucoup,  mes yeux, dans mon groupe...  :8O:  ), et surtout l'efficacit d'une telle journe...  ::koi::

----------


## Jidefix

> Par contre, plus srieusement et en risquant de faire un hors sujet, j'ai toujours pas compris l'intrt, hormis dtecter les personnes ayant des problmes d'alphabtisation (il y en avait beaucoup,  mes yeux, dans mon groupe...  ), et surtout l'efficacit d'une telle journe...


Ben sans dconner, moi je vois a comme a: prsenter les mtiers de la dfense (avec plus ou moins d'impartialit), et ventuellement rechercher des cas graves d'analphabtes pour leur proposer de bosser pour eux.
C'est vrai que des militaires on en croise jamais ailleurs, il y a des policiers, des pompiers etc. qui vont dans les collges, mais jamais des militaires.

Donc voila j'estime avoir perdu une journe la bas ( par le coca  volont  la fontaine a c'tait sympa), mais certains peuvent peut-tre y trouver leur compte (pas ceux qu'on trouvera ici certainement)

----------


## GanYoshi

> [Mode Troll]
> Ah oui! La fameuse journe (que j'ai eu "l'immense bonheur" de faire...) o on te rpte toute la journe que l'arme, c'est vachement bien, qu'on peut se faire pleins d'amis, que y a plein de boulot, qu'il est vachement bien pay, et qu'il est vachement intressant...
> [/Mode Troll]
> 
> Par contre, plus srieusement et en risquant de faire un hors sujet, j'ai toujours pas compris l'intrt, hormis dtecter les personnes ayant des problmes d'alphabtisation (il y en avait beaucoup,  mes yeux, dans mon groupe...  ), et surtout l'efficacit d'une telle journe...


A mon avis c'est une journe utile :
Pour dtecter les analphabtes.
Pour initier les gens aux gestes de premiers secours. 
Pour la simple culture gnral.
C'est bien de savoir pourquoi et grce  quoi on vit en France en paix aujourd'hui.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Pour initier les gens aux gestes de premiers secours.


a, je ne me rappelle pas y avoir eu droit...

----------


## GanYoshi

> a, je ne me rappelle pas y avoir eu droit...


C'est le cas depuis 2004 seulement  ::D: 
C'est vrai que c'est une des principales sources d'intrt de la JAPD. 

L'autre intrt de la JAPD est d'apprendre le nombre de sous-marins nuclaire lanceur d'engin dont dispose la France  :;): 

Sources

----------


## yoyo88

moi non plus je n'y ai pas eux le droit.

et franchement c'est pas en en quelque heure que t'apprend a faire le bon geste  :;):

----------


## GanYoshi

> moi non plus je n'y ai pas eux le droit.
> 
> et franchement c'est pas en en quelque heure que t'apprend a faire le bon geste


Sous-entendu la formation ne sert  rien ? 

Il te faut plus d'une heure pour apprendre  mettre une personne en position latral de scurit, pour raliser une ventilation artificielle ou un massage cardiaque ? 

C'est des gestes simples  raliser aprs avoir prvenu les secours et scuris les lieux, en attendant que les secours arrivent, on ne demande pas d'tre mdecin.

----------


## Jidefix

> moi non plus je n'y ai pas eux le droit.
> 
> et franchement c'est pas en en quelque heure que t'apprend a faire le bon geste


Soit dit en passant je recommande  tous de chercher  passer l'AFPS (Attestation de Formation aux Premiers Secours), a cote un peu cher (70 pour moi il y a 4 ans), mais en une douzaine d'heures, on apprend pas mal de geste et de rgles de scurits (comment ragir en cas d'accident, en cas d'incendie, en cas de malaise, d'touffement etc.)
Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de m'en servir (heureusement), mais je pense que a peut aider: le pompier qui nous a fait la prsentation parlait de milliers de personnes qui seraient sauves chaque anne si des gestes simples et basiques avaient t appliqus (PLS, Heimlich, massage cardiaque...).

----------


## GanYoshi

> Soit dit en passant je recommande  tous de chercher  passer l'AFPS (Attestation de Formation aux Premiers Secours), a cote un peu cher (70 pour moi il y a 4 ans), mais en une douzaine d'heures, on apprend pas mal de geste et de rgles de scurits (comment ragir en cas d'accident, en cas d'incendie, en cas de malaise, d'touffement etc.)
> Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de m'en servir (heureusement), mais je pense que a peut aider: le pompier qui nous a fait la prsentation parlait de milliers de personnes qui seraient sauves chaque anne si des gestes simples et basiques avaient t appliqus (PLS, Heimlich, massage cardiaque...).



+1, d'ailleurs c'est ce que la croix rouge recommande :



> - Se perfectionner en prolongeant leur FORMATION par la prparation  lAFPS (attestation de formation au premiers secours).


Par contre le prix est inadmissible, il devrait tre dispenser gratuitement, ou rembourser, c'est clairement un acte citoyen.

----------


## Barsy

Je n'ai pas eu droit  la formation de premier secours mais par contre, je me rappelle bien de la bouffe  volont le matin (croissant, pains au chocolat, beurre, confiture...) et du gateau  la crme le midi.

Par contre, je me souviens aussi avoir dormis 8 heures la journe pendant qu'on nous expliquait  combien c'est beau l'arme.  ::aie:: 

Je ne suis pas un anti-militariste primaire... mais presque... 

PS : sinon,  mon avis ils dtectent les analphabtes pour savoir qui pourra entrer dans la lgion  ::lol::

----------


## Astartee

> PS : sinon,  mon avis ils dtectent les analphabtes pour savoir qui pourra entrer dans la lgion


Bah, dj, si tu passes la JAPD, c'est que tu es franais, donc _a priori_ la lgion  c'est pas pour toi  ::P: 
Et  ce que je sache l'analphabtisme n'est pas une condition d'entre  l'arme... c'est sr que dans les jeunes engags volontaires il y a peu de flches, mais c'est comme partout, les postes les plus "bas" et les plus dconsidrs sont gnralement occups par ceux qui ont le moins de choix de carrire devant eux... il n'empche qu'en attendant je suis bien contente qu'il y ait des militaires du rang, des balayeurs ou des caissires pour se taper le "sale boulot" que je n'ai pas envie de faire moi-mme.

Bon, sinon, c'est vrai que la JAPD a ne sert vraiment  rien  ::aie:: 
Enfin, si comme vous le dites il y a maintenant une formation au premiers soins, a doit faire au moins une ou deux heures d'informations utiles dans la journe, c'est dj mieux.

----------


## yoyo88

> Sous-entendu la formation ne sert  rien ? 
> 
> Il te faut plus d'une heure pour apprendre  mettre une personne en position latral de scurit, pour raliser une ventilation artificielle ou un massage cardiaque ?


Oui.
la PLS c'est pas un truc qui s'apprend en 1 heure, n'importe quel pompier te le dira, au contraire une PLS mal faite fait souvent plus de mal qu'autre chose.

je dit pas que c'est pas bien d'apprendre sa, mais juste que en une heure tu ne sais pas faire un geste correctement.

c'est le genre de geste qu'on devrait apprendre a l'cole et qui devrait faire partie d'un examen (genre brevet des collge, sa aurai le mrite de rendre se truc utile  :;):  )  et apres le JAPD pour faire une piqure de rappel.

----------


## LooserBoy

> Je n'ai pas eu droit  la formation de premier secours mais par contre, je me rappelle bien de la bouffe  volont le matin (croissant, pains au chocolat, beurre, confiture...) et du gateau  la crme le midi.


Pffff... J'tais parmi les premiers  devoir passer la journe, j'ai mme pas eu le droit  a... le seul truc "un peu sympa" tait les trs nombreuses pauses cigarettes autorises... j'ai tellement fum qu' la fin de la journe, j'avais une de ces migraines...  moins que ce ne soit pas  cause de la cigarette...  ::aie:: 




> Par contre, je me souviens aussi avoir dormis 8 heures la journe pendant qu'on nous expliquait  combien c'est beau l'arme. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas un anti-militariste primaire... mais presque... 
> 
> PS : sinon,  mon avis ils dtectent les analphabtes pour savoir qui pourra entrer dans la lgion


Dtecter les personnes ayant un problme d'alphabtisation tait une des raisons majeures avance pour crer cette journe. Sur mon groupe, a a trs bien march.
Par contre, la manire dont on nous a prsent les diffrents mtier n'tait pas particulirement "vendeuse" sauf quand le colonel et l'appel (marchal des logis de mmoire) de l'arme de terre prsents m'ont pris  parti parce qu'avec un bac lectronique et un bts info indus, je pouvais aller trs loin chez eux...  ::mouarf:: 
Je comprends, par contre, trs bien qu'il est ncessaire d'avoir une arme de mtier (mme si je refuse d'en faire partie pour des questions idologiques...). Cette journe peut trs bien tre organise comme tous ces salons de recrutement d'informaticiens qui commencent  s'organiser un peu partout...

----------


## Barsy

> Bah, dj, si tu passes la JAPD, c'est que tu es franais, donc a priori la lgion c'est pas pour toi


Il me semble qu'on peut entrer dans la lgion en tant franais (on peut la rejoindre aussi en tant tranger certes).

Sinon, le truc sur les lgionnaires et l'alphabtisation, c'tait une blague hein ? J'ai pas du mettre un smiley assez gros (enfin, quand on voit le nombre de fautes dans le message de Herv-Loiret, j'imagine que j'aurai pu faire la mme avec les utilisateurs de Mac  ::lol::  ).

----------


## Astartee

> Il me semble qu'on peut entrer dans la lgion en tant franais (on peut la rejoindre aussi en tant tranger certes).


On _peut_, mais c'est trs rare. C'est la "lgion trangre", hein  :;):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Il me semble qu'on peut entrer dans la lgion en tant franais (on peut la rejoindre aussi en tant tranger certes).
> 
> Sinon, le truc sur les lgionnaires et l'alphabtisation, c'tait une blague hein ? J'ai pas du mettre un smiley assez gros (enfin, quand on voit le nombre de fautes dans le message de Herv-Loiret, j'imagine que j'aurai pu faire la mme avec les utilisateurs de Mac  ).


Je ne nourrit plus le troll velu qu'est Barsy... 
Sinon oui Astartee, on peut rejoindre la lgion trangre qu'importe la nationalit d'origine, puisque tu change compltement d'identit en y rentrant, les franais changent aussi de nationalit (Belge, Suisse ou Canadienne)

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Il me semble qu'on peut entrer dans la lgion en tant franais (on peut la rejoindre aussi en tant tranger certes).


 ::ccool:: 
Lorsque tu es franais est que tu rentres dans la lgion, tu perds ton identit et tu prends une identit trangre  :;): .

_Edit : Grilled_

----------


## Marco46

> Lorsque tu es franais est que tu rentres dans la lgion, tu perds ton identit et tu prends une identit trangre .
> 
> _Edit : Grilled_


Rassurez-moi, vous dconnez l ?

----------


## LooserBoy

> Rassurez-moi, vous dconnez l ?





> Quelles que soit votre origine, votre religion, votre nationalit, quels que soient vos diplmes et niveau scolaire, quelle que soit votre situation familiale ou professionnelle, la Lgion trangre vous offre une nouvelle chance pour une nouvelle vie...


Cf. La lgion recrute, site officiel

----------


## Barsy

Oui, il me semblait bien qu'il n'tait pas ncessaire d'obtenir une nationalit trangre pour entrer dans la lgion. Et puis bon, tout ce blabla  cause d'une blague...




> Je ne nourrit plus le troll velu qu'est Barsy...


Mais j'ai encore faim !!

----------


## Astartee

> Rassurez-moi, vous dconnez l ?


Dire que les franais "prennent une nationalit trangre" n'est pas vraiment exact...
Le principe de la lgion trangre (dans les grandes lignes, je ne connais pas les dtails juridiques), c'est d'intgrer des trangers dans l'arme franaise et de leur accorder aprs quelques annes de bons et loyaux services la naturalisation, avec une nouvelle identit en prime. Ceux qui s'engagent entrent sous une "identit dclare", ils perdent en fait leur vraie identit en entrant  la lgion, ils sont systmatiquement considrs comme clibataires quel que soit leur statut marital rel, et quand ils en ressortent ils peuvent commencer une nouvelle vie comme franais...
Donc en fait, pour entrer dans la lgion en tant franais, il "suffit" de se dclarer comme tant d'une autre nationalit (francophone de prfrence, c'est plus cohrent), mais a ne veut videmment pas dire qu'on _prend_ rellement une autre nationalit (l'autre pays aurait quand mme son mot  dire  ::aie:: ).
Ouais, la lgion, c'est spcial. En gnral ceux qui s'y engagent sont ceux qui cherchent  fuir leur pays ou leur pass, on y croise de drles de cocos parat-il (je n'en ai pas rencontr moi mme, mais j'ai des connaissances qui ont eu l'occasion de ctoyer des lgionnaires pendant quelques temps...).

----------


## Deadpool

Mon chef actuel est un ancien de  la lgion trangre. Je peux vous dire que a file droit.  ::lol:: 

Mais il est anglais  la base.  :;): 


Heureusement il est sympa.  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Heureusement il est sympa.


Le petit mot au cas o il trainerais sur le forum  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## MoscoBlade

Je connais un franais qui est entr  la lgion trangre.
En y arrivant, ils lui ont pris sa carte d'identit franaise et lui ont remis une carte d'identit Luxembourgeoise.
Lorsqu'il finira la lgion il rcuprera sa CI franaise.

Pour info, j'ai vu sa CI Luxembourgeoise.  :;):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je connais un franais qui est entr  la lgion trangre.
> En y arrivant, ils lui ont pris sa carte d'identit franaise et lui ont remis une carte d'identit Luxembourgeoise.
> Lorsqu'il finira la lgion il rcuprera sa CI franaise.
> 
> Pour info, j'ai vu sa CI Luxembourgeoise.


C'est marrant a, a veux dire que la France  des accords avec les pays dont elle donne des carte d'identit ou elle falsifie les cartes ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Le petit mot au cas o il trainerais sur le forum .


C'est un peu a.  ::lol::

----------


## Barsy

> C'est marrant a, a veux dire que la France  des accords avec les pays dont elle donne des carte d'identit ou elle falsifie les cartes ?


A mon avis, la France doit avoir des accords avec ces pays et elle doit faire la mme chose pour eux. Si la France tablissait de faux documents, je ne pense pas que a serait trs bien vu.

----------

